# barulho/ruído



## adorobrasil

There are a couple of examples of these two words in the archives, but not enough to confirm my suspicion that there's no significant difference between the two. Most (All?) Brazilians have told me to say barulho because ruido is the same, more or less, but not so common. Are they essentially the same? If not, can you give me a few sample sentences exemplifying the differences?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

I think there's a subtle difference between them... I think "barulho" has a more negative connotation. "Barulho" is more related to "confusion", "disturbance", while "ruído" is just a particular sound.

And, I don't know why and if it's just me, but "barulho" is much louder than "ruído".


----------



## adorobrasil

A good start.Thanks. In Spanish, 'bulla' seems to be a negative word related to naughty children and car crashes. But, I'm afraid to rely too much on a Spanish/Portuguese correspondence.


----------



## Nonstar

I agree with Marcio (so far, as I can only think likewise), _barulho_ makes me think of unbearable disturbance. 
The funny thing is, what if you say _barulhinho_? 
E. g. 
_Isso aqui faz um barulhinho quando você liga._


----------



## Carfer

Referring to noise, they are essentially the same, I think, '_barulho_' being more colloquial. But '_barulho_' also connotes '_commotion_', _'disturbance', 'riot', 'fight', 'protest'_ (_'Houve barulho lá para os lados da Baixa'_ meaning there was some (minor) disturbance downtown, whose exact nature is usually unknown; could be a riot, a hold-up with shooting, a demonstration, etc.)


----------



## luscofusco

Ruído is a word more formal than barulho. You don't really say "Está muito ruído neste restaurante", you use the word barulho in that context, but the translation of noise in "background noise" (accoustics, for example, or information) is ruído, not barulho.


----------



## Istriano

Acho que ruído é mais específico, barulho é mais geral.


----------



## wtrmute

luscofusco said:


> Ruído is a word more formal than barulho. You don't really say "Está muito ruído neste restaurante", you use the word barulho in that context, but the translation of noise in "background noise" (accoustics, for example, or information) is ruído, not barulho.



Lembrando: estritamente, tanto "está muito ruído neste restaurante" quanto "está muito barulho neste restaurante" são muito correntes, mas erradas.  É o mesmo equívoco de "está calor":  _está _deve receber um adjetivo, não um substantivo.  As formas corretas seriam, pois, "está muito ruidoso neste restaurante" e "está muito barulhento neste restaurante".


----------



## Carfer

wtrmute said:


> As formas corretas seriam, pois, "está muito ruidoso neste restaurante" e "está muito barulhento neste restaurante".


 
Mas a verdade é que ninguém diz assim, ou diz, wtrmute? Aqui em Portugal, não, garanto-lhe.


----------



## wtrmute

Normalmente, eu inverto a frase e digo "este restaurante está muito barulhento" ou troco o _estar_ por _ter_, dizendo "Tem muito barulho neste restaurante".  Mas eu sou um pedante que responde "sim, está quente" quando as pessoas perguntam "está calor, né?" 

De toda forma, não estou querendo agir como polícia gramatical com nenhum nativo, mas é útil que os não-nativos saibam quando uma construção não é português padrão.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Marcio Afonso said:


> And, I don't know why and if it's just me, but "barulho" is much louder than "ruído".



I agree (but don't ask me why).


----------



## luscofusco

wtrmute said:


> Normalmente, eu inverto a frase e digo "este restaurante está muito barulhento" ou troco o _estar_ por _ter_, dizendo "Tem muito barulho neste restaurante".  Mas eu sou um pedante que responde "sim, está quente" quando as pessoas perguntam "está calor, né?"
> 
> De toda forma, não estou querendo agir como polícia gramatical com nenhum nativo, mas é útil que os não-nativos saibam quando uma construção não é português padrão.



De facto, talvez a frase mais correcta seja (em português de Portugal) "há muito barulho neste restaurante" (equivalente ao brasileiro "tem muito barulho...", que não é aceitável em português europeu), "está muito barulho...". Talvez!

Porque na verdade não estou de acordo que o português padrão seja "está quente" em vez de "está calor". Como não sou uma teórica da gramática não sei justificar, mas penso que é uma construção idiomática. "Está quente", pelo menos em Portugal, é uma raridade e subentende "está um dia quente", por exemplo.

Aliás, para apoiar a minha afirmação procurei no google "calor advérbio" e encontreio um fio (é assim que se diz aqui, não é?) deste fórum, que eu vou pôr aqui se me deixarem:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=643388

Pelas reacções das pessoas envolvidas e respectivas origens, parece ser uma daquelas diferenças entre português padrão do Brasil e portugês padrão de Portugal.


----------



## luscofusco

A utilização coloquial de "ruído" parece também ser mais vulgar no Brasil do que em Portugal (em que a palavra está quase relegada para um uso científico)


----------



## Carfer

luscofusco said:


> A utilização coloquial de "ruído" parece também ser mais vulgar no Brasil do que em Portugal (em que a palavra está quase relegada para um uso científico)


 
Só posso falar por mim e pela percepção que tenho daquilo que dizem as pessoas que me rodeiam, mas na verdade não me dou conta duma diferença tão grande entre os dois termos, inclusive no que toca ao sentido.
Por exemplo, para mim _'está muito ruído neste restaurante'_ é uma frase normalíssima que eu mesmo diria sem ter qualquer consciência de estar a ser rebuscado.


----------



## luscofusco

Ah, aparte "ruído de fundo", eu acho que nunca uso a palavra, excepto num contexto mais ou menos científico, nem tenho consciência de que alguém a use à minha volta...mas vou passar a prestar mais atenção!


----------



## Carfer

luscofusco said:


> Ah, aparte "ruído de fundo", eu acho que nunca uso a palavra, excepto num contexto mais ou menos científico, nem tenho consciência de que alguém a use à minha volta...mas vou passar a prestar mais atenção!


 
Considerei a possibilidade de eu próprio estar a ser influenciado nessa avaliação pelo ambiente profissional (o termo legal é '_ruído_' e por isso é inevitável que me depare com ele com maior frequência do que as outras pessoas) mas concluí que não. Não obstante, vou estar atento também.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

No exemplo do restaurante, na verdade, eu diria:
Este restaurante está muito barulhento! Jamais me ocorreria dizer "este restaurante está muito ruidoso!". Apesar de correto, soaria, este sim, muito rebuscado...


----------



## almufadado

Bem já agora também "_me vou por ao barulho"_ .

O contrário de "silêncio" é "ruído".

O contrário de silêncio, calma é  "barulho".

Ou seja ruído é todo o som que soa, enquanto que barulho para além do nível de decibéis pode ainda ter em contexto mais significados :

por ao barulho - entrar numa discussão - enter an argument/discussion  (idiomática).

está muito barulho aqui que não te consigo ouvir - there's too/so much noise i can not ear you

Ele fez muito barulho por nada - He made a fuss about it for nothing

A tua maquina é muito barulhenta/ruidosa - your machine makes too much noise/is noisy

É um ambiente muito ruidoso - it's a noisy environment/ambiance 

Faz-se barulho - one makes noise

Uma máquina produz ruido - a machine makes noise

O carro tem/faz um ruido - the car has a creak/squeaking sound.


----------



## luscofusco

Pouco barulho!


----------



## GuillermoMontreal

luscofusco said:


> A utilização coloquial de "ruído" parece também ser mais vulgar no Brasil do que em Portugal (em que a palavra está quase relegada para um uso científico)



Acho que sua observação acerca do uso formal de "ruído" e mais informal de "barulho" também se aplica ao Brasil. Apesar de sinônimos, acredito que ruído implica algo de menos intensidade, mas repetitivo. Num bar ou restaurante com amigos, diríamos: Faz muito barulho aqui, mas numa biblioteca, eu diria: esses ruídos me incomodam, por exemplo.


----------

